# Watch Winder Recommendations (And "Leader Watch Winder" reviews/experiences) Requested



## KlamKrusher (Aug 15, 2018)

Hi all,

*TL;DR*: Looking for recommendations for a watch winder with room for 3-7 watches, individual TPD & direction settings, vertical up-and-down style (vs. inclined angled style), $200-$400 price range.

*The Long*:
I think I've decided that I am in the market for my first watch winder. I've taken a look at a number of recommended watch winders (Wolf, Chiyoda, Orbita, Barrington, Versa, Heiden, JQueen, Time Tutelary) and I'm looking for further guidance. I think I want one that holds at least 3 watches and I don't think I will ever need more than 6 or 7 but I want extra room as I expand my collection (I currently have 2 watches that I would like to keep wound for convenient grab-and-go without re-setting). I would prefer it if each watch "bay" is individually programmable for TPD and direction. I'm thinking my price range will be $200-$400.

First of all Wolf, Barrington, and Orbita seem to be pretty expensive and are probably out of my price range. 
Versa and Time Tutlery seem kind of cheap and I can probably afford higher quality.
Heiden, JQueen, and Chiyoda seem to be in the right price range for what I am looking for but I prefer the straight up-and-down style vs. the inclined angled winder which seem to dominate the styles.
I have also found a couple brands on Amazon that I have been looking at, specifically "*Leader Watch Winder*" and "*Boda Concept*." Links below. Has anyone had any experience with these two brands on Amazon?

Any and all recommendations, guidance, personal experience, and questions (even recommendations against using a watch winder) are welcome on any brands as I still have a ways to go to make a decision and my mind is open.

Thank you for taking the time to read through my long post and helping me out.*

Links:*
My favorite look, # of watches, functionality, etc.: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FCWLSYM/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_10?smid=AM6110GVOFWNN&psc=1 (Unfortunately it went out of stock before I could buy)
Alternative: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07FCTW4CM/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_1?smid=AM6110GVOFWNN&psc=1

Boda: 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07DX8C4T4/ref=ox_sc_saved_title_9?smid=AM6110GVOFWNN&psc=1

Favorite Chiyoda (even though it is not the style I'm looking for):
https://www.amazon.com/CHIYODA-Auto...pID=517oFf3HtlL&preST=_SY300_QL70_&dpSrc=srch


----------



## habanero (Jun 21, 2016)

Since you only need space for 2 right now, I would suggest buying 2 Wolf Module 4.1 winders (~$250 each) on Amazon.

That's $100 more than your stated budget, but here's why I suggest it: The Module 4.1 winders are modular and connect, so you can build a multi-winder configuration as you need it. It grows with you and you don't have the sunk cost of a multi-drum winder when a drum fails or you need more capacity.

If one module fails (after the 2-year warranty period--Amazon is an AD for Wolf), you replace just that one module rather than having a 3+ drum winder with a failed drum. For what it's worth, I have a couple of modules from 2012 or 2013 that are still going strong. YMMV.

As your collection inevitably expands, you pay $250 for 1 additional unit rather than having several, mismatched multi-drum winders or, worse, trading up to a single, higher-capacity, winder. I started with 2 modules and am now up to 8. Imagine the cost if I had outgrown 3-, 5- and 7-drum winders along the way

If I buy a new watch, I just add $250 to the cost and pick up an extra module. In many cases that's less than sales tax or PayPal fees. If I'm buying a $200 Seiko, the $250 winder cost hurts a bit, but I'm willing to pay for the long-term flexibility and downside protection.

They have programmable TPD, counter/clockwise/both rotation settings, and a great power cable splitter system so you can daisy-chain them on one plug. Plus they have doors to keep the dust out, which the other modular winders I've seen don't have.

Possible downside is the modern look and feel. I don't mind it. My wife hates it. But she would probably hate any other 8-unit winder even if it was all leather and wood grain instead.


----------



## KlamKrusher (Aug 15, 2018)

habanero said:


> The Module 4.1 winders are modular and connect, so you can build a multi-winder configuration as you need it. It grows with you and you don't have the sunk cost of a multi-drum winder when a drum fails or you need more capacity.
> 
> If one module fails (after the 2-year warranty period--Amazon is an AD for Wolf), you replace just that one module rather than having a 3+ drum winder with a failed drum. For what it's worth, I have a couple of modules from 2012 or 2013 that are still going strong. YMMV.
> 
> ...


You make a good point here but they are pretty expensive. I feel like I can find a reliable, well built 2-watch winder for much less than $500 and probably for less than $300. The cost of switching from a 2 watch winder to a 3 then to a 4 would be cheaper until you get to higher unit winders. I assume wolfs will last longer but they probably aren't immune to breaking and would require replacing. So according to that thinking, getting a 4 drum watch winder would be more economical than getting the wolf module. Although, over the long run and as you approach 6 or 7 unit winders, the wolfs probably become more economical.


----------



## KlamKrusher (Aug 15, 2018)

Edit: Duplicate post, not sure how to delete posts yet


----------



## wjhoffmann (Aug 30, 2010)

I have several Wolf's and recently one stopped working after about 5 years. I ended up purchasing a JQueen from Amazon and have to say, have been rather impressed, especially given the price point. The fit and finish are not the same as the Wolf, but are probably 80-90% there. The operation and quietness has been on par. Very satisfied with my purchase.


----------



## johnwooten72 (Mar 7, 2016)

I have a Wolf Roadster triple winder that I bought for <$500 secondhand and it really is amazing. I would prefer to have something smaller but I can't argue with how quiet it is, how well it works and how convenient it is.


----------



## KlamKrusher (Aug 15, 2018)

johnwooten72 said:


> I have a Wolf Roadster triple winder that I bought for <$500 secondhand and it really is amazing. I would prefer to have something smaller but I can't argue with how quiet it is, how well it works and how convenient it is.


Maybe I'll peruse ebay for a while and see if I can snag a solid Wolf at a decent price.


----------



## KlamKrusher (Aug 15, 2018)

edit: response posted twice, not sure how to delete


----------



## KJGCT1 (Nov 14, 2020)

KlamKrusher said:


> Hi all,
> 
> *TL;DR*: Looking for recommendations for a watch winder with room for 3-7 watches, individual TPD & direction settings, vertical up-and-down style (vs. inclined angled style), $200-$400 price range.
> 
> ...


 I BOUGHT A TWO WHEN I HAD ONE WATCH. I THOUGHT IT WAS ENOUGH. THEN I BOUGHT AN EIGHT WATCH WINDER. I HAD THREE WATCHES IN IT, BUT THEN I BOUGHT A ROLEX, THEN A PIAGET, LOVED IT, SO I BOUGHT TO MORE, AND SOON THE WINDER I THOUGHT I WOULD OWN FOREVER WAS FULL! SO I WENT ALL IN AND BOUGHT A THIRTY SIX WATCH WINDER. IN THE LAST FIVE YEARS I HAVE BOUGHT SIX MORE WATCHES, SO I HAVE ROOM FOR A LOT MORE. NOW I AM NOT TELLING YOU TO BUY A WINDER LIKE MINE, BUT THERE WILL BE ANOTHER WATCH YOU WANT, SO WHY BUY A WINDER YOU WILL NEED TO REPLACE! SO BUY A SIX, OR AN EIGHT.


----------



## Alvesinho (3 mo ago)

I had bought a watch winder from Temporalite de Paris, I think it delivers only in Europe because it is a French brand.

The model I bought was working with fingerprint, it was quite beautiful and it looked pretty in my room.


----------



## Djalexander32 (Aug 17, 2021)

following


----------

